# college=waste of time and $ for me



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

I am completely wasting my parents money, I have 2 finals tomorrow and have not studied for either of them! Ive just been too depressed to do anything lately. The only thing stoipping me from dropping out is that I am afraid that i will "look bad" to other people like family, "friends", or other peers that i know from highschool or whatever. I dont know if I should just drop out but I am on my 4th year and if I am still getting crappy grades, what is the point of this? 

On the other hand, if i drop out then it is a for sure way to lose...so its a lose lose situation?


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

If you graduate, your grades will only matter for your first career job. Maybe.

It's downhill from there  Future jobs will just look at the fact that you got a degree and you have work experience.

I was a rather bad student myself, so this is experience talking 

-Ryan


----------



## Before_the_Law (Mar 6, 2007)

Maybe if you studied you'd do better at school? And maybe if you did better at school you'd feel better about yourself? Just a thought.


----------



## Before_the_Law (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: re: college=waste of time and $ for me*



Kardax said:


> If you graduate, your grades will only matter for your first career job. Maybe.
> 
> It's downhill from there  Future jobs will just look at the fact that you got a degree and you have work experience.
> 
> ...


Grades are extremely important for most respectable professions.

What are you studying, Mngirl? What do you hope to be when you finish university (US Translation: College)?


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

same here. i just get really stressed with all the work i have to do and end up not being able to do any of it. My parents are already embarassed that i changed schools and majors, they would kill me if i even suggested dropping out. but i'm not doing good


----------



## Kentucky_Fried (Mar 29, 2007)

> I am completely wasting my parents money, I have 2 finals tomorrow and have not studied for either of them! Ive just been too depressed to do anything lately. [quote:f0d95]
> 
> I've been doing the same. Having to be around thousands of people but being unable to connect with any of them is kind of a bummer. College sucks for people with SA. I'm in my second year but I'm not coming back next year.
> 
> [quote:f0d95]The only thing stoipping me from dropping out is that I am afraid that i will "look bad" to other people like family, "friends", or other peers that i know from highschool or whatever. I dont know if I should just drop out but I am on my 4th year and if I am still getting crappy grades, what is the point of this?


[/quote:f0d95][/quote:f0d95]

Only 15% of people get college degrees. There's nothing wrong with not being a college graduate. Here's an interesting quote from The Bell Curve:

_In 1900, more than two-thirds of the presidents and chairmen of America's largest corporations did not have even a college degree - not because many of them were poor (few had risen from outright poverty) but because a college degree was not considered important for running a business. A Wall Street tycoon (himself a Harvard alumnus) writing in 1908 advised parents that "practical business is the best school and college" for their sons who sought a business career and that, indeed, a college education "is in many instances not only a hinderance, but absolutely fatal to success._

Most higher education today is just a symbol of status. Nobody cares what someone from Harvard studied, only that he graduated from _Harvard._


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I have a degree to show how I wasted 1991-1995 earning a $10,000 dust collector.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

If you're in your 4th year and you feel family and peer pressure to graduate then i would just do what i have to just to finish. But screw the GPA and don't look back. just let it go and try to move on. if it's an arts degree then it was indeed a total waste of your time in any case. you were made to go through a useless ritual, now just try to get back to reality and find a way of surviving w/o being too abused by other humans.


----------



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

_"Grades are extremely important for most respectable professions."_

I don't know that I'd agree with that. Most respectable programs are structured so that a passing grade requires a great deal of effort. Of course, you need the grades to get into the program, but your future employers generally won't look at your grades, unless you're going for one of the top jobs in the field.

But yes, grades are important to get into the good programs, but your employers will only care about the degree.


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

Most aspects of a job are learned while doing the job, not while taking classes. Maybe bad grades will make it harder to pick out a job you want after graduating, but within a few years of work experience those grades might not matter at all. I dont know, I'm just guessing, once you get work experience what matters most is how good are at your job.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: re: college=waste of time and $ for me*



Kardax said:


> If you graduate, your grades will only matter for your first career job. Maybe.
> 
> -Ryan


Unless you are going into the Human Services field like I am in. They don't care about your grades. As long as you can write, that's all they care about to do the tons of paperwork. :lol


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm exactly in the same situation as you 4th year,crappy grades etc (except
that I go to uni instead of college) and I really don't know what advice to give
you (If I knew I'd follow it myself).Sorry...


----------



## sh0x (Oct 9, 2006)

yeah I'm in the same situation, college just sucks even more when you get crappy grades...


----------

